# compressor problem



## edl (Dec 16, 2016)

i have a 5h, 2 stage compressor

been working fine - a few years old

last start up cycle it got stuck...don't know how else to say it - on start up, the electric motor came on and fought to turn the crank, but nothing...then it tripped the fused

i reset the fuse, triggering the motor on, loud humming/whirring ... but nothing - shut it off

waited a day, replaced the breaker (45amp/2 pole) same thing

any thoughts on how to diagnose/next steps?

thanks


----------

